# Some in french military warn of civil war



## MilEME09 (11 May 2021)

Anger in France over 'civil war' warning
					

The government of French President Emmanuel Macron reacted with fury Monday after a group of serving French soldiers published an open letter warning that 'civil war' was brewing over his 'concessions' to Islamism, weeks after a similar message from elements in the military rocked the elite.



					www.ctvnews.ca
				






> The government of French President Emmanuel Macron reacted with fury Monday after a group of serving French soldiers published an open letter warning that "civil war" was brewing over his "concessions" to Islamism, weeks after a similar message from elements in the military rocked the elite


----------



## YZT580 (11 May 2021)

Brings up several interesting points.  First is the French military sworn to support everything the president says or does or is it, like US officers, sworn to uphold the constitution?  If the former, they are totally wrong but if the later than they would be amiss if they did not draw attention to what they perceive to be an emanate threat to their county.  But the second point concerns anonymous writings.  In this day and age where having your name in print can be a devastating experience and cause those who are offended to attack the persons writing as we witness almost daily have we reached the point where even the best of intentions must be shrouded in secrecy?  Finally, in support of what they have written, can anyone who has walked or driven through the forbidden quarters of Paris and other cities doubt that Islamism is a clear and present danger to France?  Note: that I am referring to the political Islamism and not the faithful worship of Allah.


----------



## OldSolduer (11 May 2021)

YZT580 said:


> Brings up several interesting points.  First is the French military sworn to support everything the president says or does or is it, like US officers, sworn to uphold the constitution?  If the former, they are totally wrong but if the later than they would be amiss if they did not draw attention to what they perceive to be an emanate threat to their county.  But the second point concerns anonymous writings.  In this day and age where having your name in print can be a devastating experience and cause those who are offended to attack the persons writing as we witness almost daily have we reached the point where even the best of intentions must be shrouded in secrecy?  Finally, in support of what they have written, can anyone who has walked or driven through the forbidden quarters of Paris and other cities doubt that Islamism is a clear and present danger to France?  Note: that I am referring to the political Islamism and not the faithful worship of Allah.


This not the first time factions of the French military rebelled against their government. 

Frederick Forsythe's "Day of the Jackal" gave some insight into the early 60s insurrection by the REP - historians please correct me if I am wrong - was a period of great unrest in France.


----------



## YZT580 (11 May 2021)

OldSolduer said:


> This not the first time factions of the French military rebelled against their government.
> 
> Frederick Forsythe's "Day of the Jackal" gave some insight into the early 60s insurrection by the REP - historians please correct me if I am wrong - was a period of great unrest in France.


Except the article, as I read it, warns of forces external to the military


----------



## daftandbarmy (12 May 2021)

YZT580 said:


> Brings up several interesting points.  First is the French military sworn to support everything the president says or does or is it, like US officers, sworn to uphold the constitution?  If the former, they are totally wrong but if the later than they would be amiss if they did not draw attention to what they perceive to be an emanate threat to their county.  But the second point concerns anonymous writings.  In this day and age where having your name in print can be a devastating experience and cause those who are offended to attack the persons writing as we witness almost daily have we reached the point where even the best of intentions must be shrouded in secrecy?  Finally, in support of what they have written, can anyone who has walked or driven through the forbidden quarters of Paris and other cities doubt that Islamism is a clear and present danger to France?  Note: that I am referring to the political Islamism and not the faithful worship of Allah.



It seems the serving members who weighed in might be up creek sans paddle:

"Far-right leader Marine Le Pen, a candidate in next year's presidential election, has spoken out in support of the former generals.
But the minister in charge of the armed forces, Florence Parly, tweeted: "Two immutable principles guide the action of members of the military with regard to politics: neutrality and loyalty."

She earlier warned that any signatories still serving in the military would be punished for defying a law that requires them to remain politically neutral."









						Anger as ex-generals warn of 'deadly civil war' in France
					

Ministers condemn an open letter, which claims Islamists are taking over parts of France.



					www.bbc.com


----------

